# Is there any way to...



## MidnightRob (Oct 29, 2011)

Wondering if there's anyway to increase the volume limit. There are several apps, tried a couple and none seem to actually increase the volume. On web-os side, there's a preware patch you can install that will increase the volume that makes it perfect for watching movies or listening to music. With android though, even with the volume all the way up, it still seems quite low. Anyone know of a good way to fix this?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

MidnightRob said:


> Wondering if there's anyway to increase the volume limit. There are several apps, tried a couple and none seem to actually increase the volume. On web-os side, there's a preware patch you can install that will increase the volume that makes it perfect for watching movies or listening to music. With android though, even with the volume all the way up, it still seems quite low. Anyone know of a good way to fix this?


Yeah, headphones. Much better listening experience.


----------



## mysylence (Aug 15, 2011)

I was able to use Equalizer to boost the volume enough to watch Netflix but it would be nice to find a more permanent (or not dependent on an app being open) fix.


----------



## JT589 (May 17, 2012)

Yes ,you need to edit the build prop don't remember what needs to be added but, bing it you'll find it.


----------

